# Heres Snoop Dogg



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*By request heres some Snoop Dogg 








His Bulldog face lol































*​


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

The last pic is my fave. Great shots, Hols!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks awesome!

Side note: For some reason in the first and third pics, it looks like someone's shopped another dog's head onto his body. I know it's just the way I'm looking at it but if you see it you won't be able to unsee it!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

dang, Snoop looks good!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics!! snoops lookin good


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!!! :woof: He looks great Holly


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

youalready know I think snoops tha !


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My gawd, that is a stellar dog. I WANT HIM!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx guys. His mommas boys  Hes so much like his mother and father combined.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

There's my boy! Thanks for posting him up Holly! Give him a scratch behind the ear and a "atta boy" from his other mommy lol. I'm looking to move soon, hopefully, into a house with a yard so I can finally bring him home!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm looking to move soon, hopefully, into a house with a yard so I can finally bring him home!


He'll be here  Hes a lot of dog though lol. I hope your up for this.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Of course I'm up for it! I wouldn't be so hell bent on it if I wasn't.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I totally love that dog after spending some time with him. If I had room I would take him in a heart beat! He has so much potential as a great little Obed dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> He has so much potential as a great little Obed dog.


:goodpost: Hes a pleaser.

I really hope that if I do either breed Mae or breed one of the girls that I can get something like him agian that I can have from a pup and isn't neutered lol.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

he's a good looking boy


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love me some Snoop Dog!!! He is a steller looking guy.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

He's so handsome!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Love me some Snoop. BB I am super excited to hear about your move, I know Snoop will love it with you, NiNi and ROller


----------

